# Broccolamento



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

Porca miseria.

Con i ragazzini  ho un accalappio che sta diventando imbarazzante.

C'è il mio guru del pc. Un virgulto giovine giovine (per decenza non dico quanto giovane) con cui ormai parlo di tutto  perchè gli ho fatto da tutor per accalappiare la tipa che gli piaceva ma faceva un pò la figa di legno, quindi.
Insomma. Confidenza massima ( e si. Mattia è geloso anche di questo.)

Oggi ci siamo incrociati, mi ha offerto un caffè, poi un bacio perugina.
Siamo usciti dal bar.
Ho scartato il bacio.
L'ho morso a metà avvolgendolo con le labbra, senza snudare i denti. Ho chiuso gli occhi per intensificare al massimo il godimento (giorni che non mangio un bacetto). Ho succhiato un pò il cioccolato rabbrividendo al contatto dolce sulle pareti interne della bocca.
Poi con la lingua ho rincorso la granella di nocciole. Con piccoli colpetti lussuriosi ammetto.
Ho sentito il cioccolato farsi liquido sulla lingua.
Scendere in gola.
Riempirmi la bocca.

Poi ho spinto delicatamente tutto il bacetto _dentro_. Tra le labbra.Ho cercato la nocciola tonda. E...
L'ho spaccata.

Aprendo finalmente gli occhi.
-Fabio...che hai? Mi sono sbavata di cioccolato?-
Deglutisce. Diventa rosso. Sorride. Guarda da un altra parte- Lascia stare Tebe..-
-No scusa ti senti bene? Sei rossissimo...-
-Si ma...- ancora più rosso.
-Ma?- insisto. Insolazione? Colpo di calore? Oddio...vuoi vedere che...-Fabio...hai fatto pensieri impuri sulla mia bocca?-
-Hemm..che...io...hemm...-
-Tu cosa?- ok mi stavo divertendo. Tanto. 
Fabio non è come Raggio di sole che è...agressivissimo. Tutto lui. Un figo spaziale. Uno che con lo stuolo di ragazzine dietro ( e anche Milf&Mature, considerato che voci di corridoio narrano che Raggio abbia un pipino di 23...) e che non si fa scrupoli a dirmi -Tebe. Se l'unica Mature che mi farei al volo. Quando me la dai?- e con cui i discorsi sono spesso hard.
No. Fabio è un pò Mattia. Sveglio pure lui per carità. Ma non è sbruffone. Diciamo che Raggio è il cattivo ragazzo e Fabio il bravo.
Però anche i bravi ragazzi pensano al sesso orale.
E si.
Quindi.
-Fabio, _flap flap_, dimmi cos'hai pensato, _flap flap.._.-
Ha fatto un sospirone epico, sorridendo imbarazzato.
-Non pensare che ti manchi di rispetto Tebe, davvero ma ormai tu sei una fissa...-
_Flap flap _-Una fissa?- (egocentrismo a manetta)
-Oltre a fare del sesso con te...ma sesso sesso...tu insomma...con quella bocca e il cioccolatino ecco...-
-Come sogno erotico hai quello di farti fare un soffocotto da me? Apperò...strano. Non ho la conformazione viso-labbra adatta per simili pensieri...davvero insolito..- (senza contare che lui NON sa dei miei "lavoretti" a squalo) ho risposto serissima.-Ma dimmi Fabio...esattamente...cosa ti fa scattare il trip pompinaro sulla mia persona?-
Non stavo scherzando. Ero curiosa di saperlo. Non è automatico guardandomi.
Lui sempre più rosso - Tutto.-
-Tutto è un pò generico...-
-Dai Tebe..._perfavore_...-
-Dimmelo. Ora.-
Ha rifatto un sospirone epico -Hai la bocca piccola e mi fa andare fuori  quella per prima. E anche perchè non la trucchi mai. Poi i tuoi capelli. Mi immagino di affondargli le mani dentro mentre mi fai sesso orale e intanto mi guardi.- ha cominciato a sudare.
-Ah...ok...quindi sesso orale solo ricevuto...-
Il suo colore è traslato al viola. Con piccole gocce di sudore sulla fronte- No e che....anche...io...farlo a te insomma perchè...tu...-
-Quindi ti piace fare anche il cunnilingus...-
-Si certo...mi piace molto ma...-
-Sarai un incompetente. Alla tua età poi figurati. Le guest star come ciotole del cane. Si hai ragione Fabio. Meglio che il tuo sogno erotico si fermi a farti fare un soffocotto da me mentre mi affondi le mani nei capelli e...cos'era l'altra cosa?-
-.....tu mi guardi.....-
-A si. Io ti guardo. Ingoio o...?-
TUMP. E poi.
-Cazzo Tebe. Basta.-

E ho potuto notare un bel pannocchione duro sotto i pantaloni leggeri.


:mrgreen:


Come Manager. Uguale proprio.

Minchia. Lunedi torna.
E io sono nello squirting fino al collo!:incazzato:


----------



## Eliade (13 Luglio 2012)

> Ha rifatto un sospirone epico -Hai la bocca piccola e mi fa andare fuori quella per prima. E anche perchè non la trucchi mai. Poi i tuoi capelli. Mi immagino di affondargli le mani dentro mentre mi fai sesso orale e intanto mi guardi.- ha cominciato a sudare.


:rotfl: :rotfl:
Poverino, non sa che è la sua fortuna che non si avveri 'sto sogno! Potrebbe rimanergli un trauma non indifferente! :rotfl::rotfl:

















































Scusa, non ho resistito! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2012)

Dev'essere un posto interessante da visitare,il luogo di lavoro di Tebe....spero ci siano anche ragazze,però.....


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

perplesso;bt4344 ha detto:
			
		

> Dev'essere un posto interessante da visitare,il luogo di lavoro di Tebe....spero ci siano anche ragazze,però.....


ma mica sono colleghi i giovinetti.

comunque si. Ambiente prettamente masculo


----------



## Leda (14 Luglio 2012)

Questo NON è broccolamento: è stupro psicologico!


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

Leda;bt4350 ha detto:
			
		

> Questo NON è broccolamento: è stupro psicologico!



quanto mi diverto a metterli in difficoltà....soprattutto quelli sbruffoni.

Che teneri..._flap flap_


----------



## Salomè (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4351 ha detto:
			
		

> quanto mi diverto a metterli in difficoltà....soprattutto quelli sbruffoni.
> 
> Che teneri..._flap flap_


:rotfl: sei tremenda!


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

ma dai! non l'avete mai fatto? Non devono essere necessariamente giovani, basta che siano...imbarazzevoli!


----------



## Leda (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4353 ha detto:
			
		

> ma dai! non l'avete mai fatto? Non devono essere necessariamente giovani, basta che siano...imbarazzevoli!


E' stato il mio sport preferito per anni :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

Leda;bt4357 ha detto:
			
		

> E' stato il mio sport preferito per anni :carneval:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4345 ha detto:
			
		

> ma mica sono colleghi i giovinetti.
> 
> comunque si. Ambiente prettamente masculo


insomma tossico per me


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4353 ha detto:
			
		

> ma dai! non l'avete mai fatto? Non devono essere necessariamente giovani, basta che siano...imbarazzevoli!


è difficile che qualcuno mi faccia sognare ma quando sogno allora sarei la vittima ideale - ma me ne frego. è parte del sogno farsi sorprendere


----------



## Tebe (24 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt4666 ha detto:
			
		

> è difficile che qualcuno mi faccia sognare ma quando sogno allora sarei la vittima ideale - ma me ne frego. è parte del sogno farsi sorprendere


Attento Quib...quindi sei...imbarazzevole?


----------

